# NYU 2008 Dramatic Writing



## theseus214s (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone who applied to the NYU Dramatic Writing program heard anything yet?  Do they even do interviews?


----------



## JD77 (Feb 13, 2008)

I applied to the NYU dramatic writing mfa, so i'm waiting. But I'm not sure if they send out for interviews...


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure either.  I figured since AFI and other writing programs do interviews, NYU would do them too.  

Any idea on how many people apply and how many get accepted?


----------



## OddLotWY (Feb 13, 2008)

I heard that USC does not do interviews for MFA screenwriting.  I'm also waiting to hear from NYU.  I hope we find out soon.


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, has anyone heard anything new this week? I haven't heard anything from NYU dramatic writing and don't know when/if they call for interviews.


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 21, 2008)

No, I haven't heard anything either.  Maybe they don't do interviews.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 21, 2008)

I was going to apply to the DW program at NYU, but my playwriting professor (who graduated from the program) told me not to. It's too restricted apperantly. You all should look into film production at NYU as well.


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 21, 2008)

Calliegrl,

Why did she feel it was too restricting?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 23, 2008)

It wasn't creative enough...The professor didn't give them any freedom to write, really. I met a man who transfered from the DW to Film production and was a lot happier.


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 23, 2008)

Havent heard anything either.


----------



## J Kemazi (Apr 18, 2008)

Any updates here? Acceptances, waitlists, rejections? I got waitlisted yesterday...


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 18, 2008)

No, I still haven't heard anything.  J Kemazi, did you just get waitlisted through regular mail, or through e-mail?


----------



## J Kemazi (Apr 19, 2008)

I heard through e-mail, theseus. no one else heard anything?


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 19, 2008)

Nothing.  I've pretty much already accepted it as a rejection.


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 23, 2008)

I spoke with Joe m. at NYU today--he's the guy you email about the wait list.  According to Joe; moving from the MFA Dramatic Writing waitlist won't  happen until the end of May.  And, the waitlist could stay open all summer.  Tisch-Asia wait list "moves" could happen sooner.  "The department has more information."
*sigh*
Think I'll try them next.  Any body have a point of contact in the DWP?


----------



## TS (Feb 27, 2009)

FYI, anyone from 2009 NYU Dramatic Writing applicant pool:  

I just talked to someone in admissions, they say they're not doing interviews this year for DW students.


----------



## KayS (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, THANKS TS that's good info. Much needed *phew* hate interviews.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys, this afternoon I got a little call from a professor at NYU Dramatic Writing.  It was sort of an interview, but since it caught me completely off-guard it went by like a blur.

He was very clear that this does Not mean I'm accepted, but that it was a good sign.  I have NO idea if they have any intention to call everyone they are considering or anything.  Just reporting.  He was extremely nice.  I was so thrown I didn't ask when decisions would be sent out!  I'll send an e-mail in the next few days though.


----------



## KayS (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey I got a call from NYU Dramatic Writing today, but it was noisy where I was so I scheduled to talk to the professor tomorrow morning (or....in a few hours...DAMNIT! I need to get to bed.) I have no idea what to expect on this one.


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

I just talked to a professor at NYU, and it lasted fifteen minutes or so. He asked some simple questions that I was prepared for because it was similar to other interview questions talked about on this forum, nothing out of the ordinary. He did ask me what I was working on now. I didn't get a chance to ask when decisions would be made!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha, yeah, its funny they don't let you know when decisions will be made.  I'm e-mailing the guy I spoke to today and hopefully will get an answer.  I don't want to be pushy, but answers are always nice.  I suspect we will hear after NYU's spring break (which is mid-March).


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 6, 2009)

I got in last year and heard on March 24 by phone


----------



## Filipe (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Suzako and KayS, nice to hear NYU is also about to give some responses.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Filipe!


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone else heard for DW interviews? I have not been contacted but did not receive a "dreaded February 6th" rejection letter.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm on the same place, Panda_Bear


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

However, I did read somewhere in this forum that Tish is not doing interviews for DW this year. I have no idea if this info is accurate, though.


----------



## TS (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello all 2009/DW applicants,

I'm curious if anyone here has gotten the email which other Tisch applicants appear to have gotten, which gives you a link and a PIN code to check your application status?

Let me know, I haven't heard a peep from NYU since sending in my app!


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 9, 2009)

hey Miriam!! I'm a Senior in high school that applied to the DW department. I am mostly into screenwriting and don't have much experience in playwriting, so I was wondering how you like it. Do you think it will be worth learning for me?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, ThePerk, I'm pretty sure (although, Miriam, feel free to correct me) that Miriam decided to go to Columbia instead of NYU-DW.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

I heard from a Goldberg teacher that they are not holding interviews for Goldberg this year.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps, its up to the reviewers or not a set rule.  Because I got a very interview-like phone call last week.

Or maybe I'm on the bubble?  Who knows.  The school is very secretive, I feel like, haha


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

Hhmmm did they ask about your application materials or did they ask you general interview questions?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

He asked like "what are you working on now?"  "what have you done since college?"  That sort of thing.  He said he had read my materials (mostly TV stuff).  Maybe TV does semi-interviews and not film??  Because there are 3 areas of focus (screenwriting, tv-writing and playwriting)


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

Aaaaah I don't know! That definitely sounds like an interview to me. So many mixed messages!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

Eeep, Panda_Bear, I'm sorry to upset you!  I really have no idea what the deal is!  Be optimistic!  It's all a giant riddle!


----------



## Lionsden (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, folks! I also had a phone interview for Dramatic Writing, which I believe I bombed. I was told letters would go out in the coming week or two. But other MFA writing divisions at NYU are notified by phone. Has anyone received an acceptance call for Dramatic Writing? If you do get one, please post! Good luck to all!


----------



## Quad (Mar 12, 2009)

I've heard once or twice that Goldberg wasn't performing interviews for their dramatic writing MFAs this year.  But so many people are getting interviews.  Now I'm beginning to worry.  Especially because I declined admission to Tisch Asia last year after being waitlisted for NYC.


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the same experience as Suzako for dramatic writing. Phone interview, same questions, but my sample was film not tv. There is no rhyme or reason! ahh...


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 12, 2009)

Are you guys checking your tisch website application accounts? Because I thought someone said that's how they were rejected so now I'm checking it obsessively.


----------



## Quad (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a religious progression of email/websites to check.  So far, no rejection by NYU.

During admissions last year I received a call early in March, an informal fifteen minute chat with somebody who was unfamiliar with the work I submitted.  Having not received one this year, I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it - I think they only interview some of the DW people who get in, not all


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 12, 2009)

They are just about to start spring break.  I had a phone interview last week, without warning.  I think there will be no news until the last week of March.


----------



## Quad (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, Panda, I hope what you say is true.  I just got my fourth straight rejection today (batting .000) so I'll keep hope alive for NYU.

NYU's phone interviews are so strange, as well.  Maybe some folks from this year's pool can shed some light.  What's the purpose of having a single faculty member (unfamiliar with the applicant's submitted materials) call for a short, unannounced chat?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

Where did you get rejected from, Quad?


----------



## Quad (Mar 12, 2009)

Brown, Yale, Columbia, and the New School ... but keep in mind these are all playwriting/Dramatic Writing programs.  I'm not a film student, there's just no forum for playwrights that I know of.

I interviewed and was waitlisted at New School last year, and declined offers to a few other schools as well (financial reasons).  It's amazing how much can change in one year.

How are things looking for you, Filipe?


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 12, 2009)

I interviewed in person at Columbia and then was rejected (playwriting). The NYU phone interview went well, though. Keep the faith.  Those are all the best programs!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm applying for screenwriting (or alikes) at USC / AFI / NYU / Columbia / Northwestern.

I had a phone interview with AFI, which I think went well. That's the only feedback I've had so far.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anybody know what sort of fellowships/scholarships they offer MFA students?  If any?


----------



## Quad (Mar 13, 2009)

While I can't speak to NYU in the city, itself, last year I was offered 8k/year for Tisch Asia's DW program. I believe many of the Tisch Asia students were offered a similar scholarship.  

Though I don't dare speculate what that means for this year.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 13, 2009)

I think there is more funding available for Tisch Asia because they are trying to get people to go to the new program.


----------



## Quad (Mar 13, 2009)

That's the impression I got, as well.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything? I've been checking my app account obsessively. 

Please let us know as soon as you hear anything! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Lionsden (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, everyone. Have any of you applied this year to Brooklyn College for Playwriting? Any word on acceptances? Also, has anyone heard anything-- good or bad-- about the new Playwriting program at Queens?


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted this on the USC thread too.

Are any of you in at both NYU and USC?  If so, what are you considering as you make the decision?

I'm having a hard time, though I'm a New Yorker.  It's a good bit less expensive to live in LA, but New York is New York...


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 19, 2009)

I would recommend that you visit both and see how you feel.  They are both excellent programs!


----------



## Madison Ave (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been looking over the forums for a while but never posted, but I wanted to see if anyone else got into the MFA Dramatic Writing program at NYU for the fall?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 23, 2009)

I did!  and TDK120 did


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep, I'm in.


----------



## Madison Ave (Mar 23, 2009)

Great! Are you both attending the dinner on April 2?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 23, 2009)

Most probably.  I won't know for sure until this weekend (prior commitment that I need to shuffle).


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dang.  Wish I could.  I have to work.  I'm also missing the do at USC on April 3rd (I got in there too).  I have one of those jobs where "you have to be there" means YOU HAVE TO BE THERE.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 23, 2009)

I kinda feel like going to the dinner will matter more if I have a choice (like you do, TDK120).  But since I haven't heard back yet from Columbia, I don't know if I have a decision to make. But I'd like to go to the dinner regardless, of course, its just tricky.


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in at Tisch for DW.  Did not know about this dinner.  Do tell!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 23, 2009)

You should have gotten an invite with the rest of the stuff.  It's on April 2, 7pm, at 721 Broadway, 7th floor.


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 23, 2009)

maybe because I used a temporary out-of-town address?  I don't see it my packet.


----------



## Madison Ave (Mar 23, 2009)

That makes sense. I only applied to NYU, since I'd taken classes there before during the summer, so I'm really going just to meet the other people in the class.


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 24, 2009)

Wondering if I should contact the department about this dinner...paranoid now that I didn't receive an invite.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, give them a call.  They say it's just a meet and greet, but the invitation is for accepted students, current students and faculty.  Might as well go if you can.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm officially going to this dinner thingy!  I must admit I'm leaning towards Columbia but I want to give NYU a fair shake and do due diligence and yadda yadda, I'll be there.

I wonder how big a thing this will be.  They moved the start from 7 to 6, which makes me nervous that its going to big production.


----------



## TS (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by luverbouy:
> I interviewed in person at Columbia and then was rejected (playwriting). The NYU phone interview went well, though. Keep the faith.  Those are all the best programs!



Hey luverbuoy, what was your impression of the Columbia (playwriting) interview? Mine was that it was largely informational (a fact I would rather have known before dropping the $500 to make the trip in person). Did you get that sense? 

Were you offered a spot on the waitlist at all? I wasn't, although I specifically asked about it after getting the rejection.

I haven't heard from Columbia Film, so I'm assuming that's a rejection. And I was rejected from NYU, so it looks like a "bye" year for me.

Good luck with the rest of your applications!


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, Columbia playwriting interview was the worst for me.  C. Mee sat back with his arms crossed and asked me if I had a questions, then he had none for me.  It was awkward. I knew when I left that I probably did not get in. I really wish I had opted for the phone interview.  But, all things considered, I learned that the program was just not for me.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 3, 2009)

So Madison Ave, it was good to meet you last night!  Was anyone else there?  I thought it was really nice and fun.  It definitely made me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Feather (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations to all those who made it!  Was just wondering, is anyone here still on the waitlist for Dramatic Writing? I know a few people for Tisch have been accepted from the waitlist, but I didn't know if anyone from Dramatic Writing has. I'm still on, but it's looking bleak.

Anyone have a good contact for information?  I can't seem to get a hold of Joe Miserendino, and I've been refraining from contacting people really because I don't want to be a pest.


----------

